# Paddling partners in Idaho?



## kdog (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi all,

I just moved to McCall, Idaho and am missing living in the same neighborhood with my awsome girlfriends/paddling partners!!!
I am really excited to explore Idaho whitewater but am lacking the peeps to do it with.
So if you live in the area and want to paddle- I'm down!

Sincerely,
Kristen Sellmer


----------



## WisegirlII (Apr 14, 2006)

Hey Kristen - What kind of water are you looking to paddle (big, creeks, class III, etc.)?

-Alisha


----------



## kdog (Jun 6, 2010)

Hooray! A reply!
I have seriously been sitting here trying to find more forums to post in...how silly!
Anywho...
I am looking to paddle class III-IV and I'm down with big water class III(IV?) runs (haven't had much choice right now in Idaho!) haven't done much play boating but am looking forward to working on that this summer.
I have been raft guiding for 5 years and feel that I am a safe and knowledgable person to be on the river with.
I started kayaking last year but had to end my season early to guide...I finally got my combat roll dialed this season! (woo hoo!)
So ok with pushing myself but have had some big (scary) water swims and am not ready to deal with that kind of crazyness again.
Really, I am down to paddle pretty much whatever, I just want to be on the river with good peeps, enjoying life, and tossing some exciting adventures in the mix.
You?
-Kristen


----------



## j.tipton (Apr 28, 2008)

Join _Idaho Rivers United_. Lots of river folk and a good advocacy NGO.
You'll hook up w/kayakers and rafters.
Idaho Rivers United - Conservation and restoration of streams, riparian areas, salmon and steelhead


----------

